
Maximizing Concurrency and Minimizing Timeouts in Distributed Databases - PeterCorless
https://www.scylladb.com/2019/11/20/maximizing-performance-via-concurrency-while-minimizing-timeouts-in-distributed-databases/
======
PeterCorless
Scaling workloads through parallelism and the role of Little's law in arriving
at an optimal number of concurrent sessions for maximum throughput while
maintaining low latencies.

